# Sürüklemeliler



## FlyingBird

sürümek=to drag
sürü*kle*mek=to drag


sürükluyorum=i am dragging
sürüyorum=i am dragging


İ have no idea what is the difference between 'sürümek' and 'sürüklemek' in dictionary it said 'to drag' for both.

Would be correct to say *'bozuk arabayı servise sürüyorum'* or *'bozuk arabayı servise sürüklüyorum' *(i am dragging broken car to the servis)?


and also what would 'sürüklemeliler' mean?

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## spiraxo

Hi FlyingBird,


> İ have no idea what is the difference between 'sürümek' and 'sürüklemek' in dictionary it said 'to drag' for both.  Would be correct to say 'bozuk arabayı servise sürüyorum' or 'bozuk arabayı servise sürüklüyorum' (i am dragging broken car to the servis)?



  In Turkish, we do not "drag" a broken car to a service station or to a garage. 
We push it or tow it.=Arabayı, iteriz veya çekeriz.
Actually, towing is a more common practice.

   There is one verb with a conjugation very similer to sürümek. 
  Sürmek=to drive
Hızlı sürüyorsun=You are driving fast.
  By the way, sürmek has many meanings. To drive is only one of them.


> and also what would 'sürüklemeliler' mean?


They should drag.


----------



## Black4blue

*Sürümek* and *sürüklemek* are the same. It's just _sürüklemek_ has more suffixes.
Just like _karmak_ and _karıştırmak_.


----------



## MetinS

FlyingBird said:


> sürümek=to drag
> sürü*kle*mek=to drag
> 
> 
> sürükluyorum=i am dragging
> sürüyorum=i am dragging
> 
> 
> İ have no idea what is the difference between 'sürümek' and 'sürüklemek' in dictionary it said 'to drag' for both.
> 
> Would be correct to say *'bozuk arabayı servise sürüyorum'* or *'bozuk arabayı servise sürüklüyorum' *(i am dragging broken car to the servis)?
> 
> 
> and also what would 'sürüklemeliler' mean?
> 
> şimdiden teşekkür ederim



"Sürüklemek" is to drag an object, used for things.
<->
*'bozuk arabayı servise sürüyorum' *means *I am driving the broken car to a garage.
*We don't say *arabayı servise sürüklüyorum*. 
If the car is not working than you say 'arabayı servise çektirdim' meaning you had it towed.
*'*sürüklemeliler' means they must drag (it). But it is better say '(onu) sürüklemeleri gerek'. 
You can also say for example "öyle sarhoştu ki onu sürüklemeleri gerekti" - he/she was so drunk that they had to drag him/her' as a simile.


----------



## FlyingBird

btw here is the link where i found this word:

http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ta%C5%9F%C4%B1t


----------



## MetinS

this for TAŞIT isn't it


----------



## MetinS

Oh I see
'Sürüklemeliler' here means a vehicle/toll to carry something by dragging (like a sledge) not by driving or pedalling etc. Meaning not driven ones or nopt pedalled ones but those that are dragged to move.
If you write the source then it will be much easier to find correct meaning and to point correct answer.


----------

